# Weekend Diarrhea



## Weekend IBS (Feb 14, 2016)

I have suffered from some form of IBS for a number of years and believe it stems back to a case of Food poisoning I suffered when I was 17(20 years ago).

It wasn't until around 10 years later that I heard about and realised I may have IBS. Since I have addressed most of the causes and now avoid White processed bread, too much alcohol, Orange Juice and other odd triggers such as unwashed raw Veg such as Lettuce.

5.5 Years ago I suffered from a twisted Bowel which could have been caused by multiple attacks of Diarrhea in a short time. After my surgery the Consultant mentioned that there was evidence in my Bowel of other things happening in it I cannot recall what they were.

Anyway since then I still suffer from IBS attacks the most severe are caused by my own action such as staying out to long on the Beer without eating a meal prior or in-between.

(I appear to be far more sensitive to even a slightly bad Pint and now avoid mass produced Lagers and do not seem to be affected by Mass produced Bitters or well kept Real Ales).

Recently I have been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes as well and am keeping to a no added Sugar Diet.

I did try a Low Carb High Fat High Protein Diet that some Type 2's are following.

I tried it out but probably due to avoiding cereals and/or toast for Breakfast I would soon get Diarrhea by mid-morning. So returned to a ''Calorie Goal & ''Exercise plan'' which is working well with both conditions.

My current issues occur at Weekends after I have attended the Football:

A typically Saturday will start early and result in long periods without eating but I do try have at least three light meals or snacks. A quick Breakfast in the Morning, then prior to Kick-off a snack or meal between 12 and 2:30 and a larger meal at night. I will have plenty of Water and a Cup of tea or two during the day and a small snack.

It is the Sunday after when I get an attack. My eating habits on Sunday will be a lie in either none or light Breakfast, a large Sunday Lunch and then I get an attack around an hour or two after this which today was a lot of foul ammonia smelling water.

What could the reasons be? I do very rarely take a risk at the Football with a White Bread bun as there a few options snack wise but I am fine with one portion of this once in awhile so and I didn't' eat one yesterday so it will not have triggered today's off.

When I get an attack I also experience painful ''Piles'' could they be the cause of the Diarrhea or are they part of As my IBS another issue? I rarely get a problem with one without the other appearing.

The issue with the Piles also make me reluctant to walk to often as they become irritated which in-turn leads to more frequent needs to go to the toilet and soon bleeding.

What could this be?

I have asked my GP but all I get is Capsules to go up my Bum. These work a little and then they return to how they were before. What treatment should I be getting?


----------

